# Good News, Plastron is almost totally hardened!



## Sudhira (May 7, 2010)

We rescued little Flip the CDT on January 28th of this year. His plastron was quite soft ( not transparent thank goodness ). Took him to the vet and followed ALL instructions to the nail.

Temps not lower than 75F
An excellent diet
Daily sunshine ( if possible )
Liquid Calcium Glubionate

It has now been 3 months and he is thriving and the plastron is getting quite firm/hard! 

Cost of vet visit under $100

Cost of feeling so happy & relieved to see such a happy CDT, priceless!

Photos soon, I am too lazy to go to photobucket  right now.


----------



## TortieLuver (May 7, 2010)

Glad to hear it! Can't wait to see pictures. Question..is the liquid calcium glubionate a script or otc?


----------



## Kristina (May 7, 2010)

You can get it OTC.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (May 7, 2010)

Wonderful! He's lucky to have you!


----------



## Sudhira (May 7, 2010)

We just adore him. There is calcium glubionate OTC, I am not sure it is the same concentration that the vet uses, and of course you would need to calculate mg to kgs for proper dosage to your critter. I think my dosage was 0.1 ml. The good news is apparently you cannot OD the calcium with torts. I will betaking him in for a vet check this month.


----------



## webskipper (May 7, 2010)

Sudhira said:


> The good news is apparently you cannot OD the calcium with torts. I will betaking him in for a vet check this month.



So, I can grow Opuntia in the cage and never worry about calcium stones? I need more info on this.

I suppose with some real Sun the body will process the calcium to satisfy itself and waste the rest. Makes sense.

Is there a Vet Tech in the house?


----------

